# iTunes won't finish burning!



## adhdaisy (May 12, 2006)

I recently downloaded the newest version of itunes. I'm currently trying to make a CD with some music on it. All of my music is authorized. When I go to create the CD, iTunes burns the first few songs then cancels the burning process. An error box is displayed saying, "The attempt to burn a disc failed. An unknown error occured (4450)". Does anybody know what is going on?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

try using another program tos ee if you get a similar problem, like Windows Media Player.


----------



## adhdaisy (May 12, 2006)

That worked! Thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

sounds like iTunes then


----------

